# Music Player Questions!



## lilEmber (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a few questions about music, and how you prefer to play it.

*What's your music player of choice, on your computer and why that one?* _Might also be best to include your Operating system too_

I myself use Winamp while on Windows Vista, just because it's light, does what I want, looks good doing it, and the EQ options are pretty good.
I use to use iTunes when I had a iPod, but once I sold my iPod I swapped to winamp.

On linux I use Amarok, and right now there's a beta for windows but honestly I won't be swapping until they fix all those issues on the windows beta; Amarok is by FAR they best music player I've ever seen because of the ability to customize just about any part, it automatically downloads every albums cover art (and unlike iTunes or something like that it actually doesn't miss much, even halo stuff) it also downloads the lyrics, and the wiki page for the song and/or artist. :3

*What's your preferred mobile music player of choice, and why?* _Might also be best to include how much music you have (filesize) because it is big factor_

I myself prefer a Zune, I've never owned one but I have owned a iPod, and it was awesome, nothing bad about it; the Zune however has a lot of features the iPod didn't have, as well the newer ones hold more data than the newer iPods. I have about 15 gigs of music, like 5+ gigs of images, and 10+ gigs of video. I also used my iPod (and would also use a Zune) as a portable drive.

*Do you tweak your audio through the drivers or through the device/player? And do you have one setting or a different one for each song?* _As in EQ, sound, volume, etc._

I tweak mine through my sound driver, as in my soundcards program. I tweak the EQ and volume on each speaker, as my father showed me while growing up (he was in a coverband and was in charge of audio among other things, wont go into details) but with that, along with a decent ear I've been able to tune my audio pretty much perfect. I would like to tune every song, but it's a lot of work so I try and get my favorite songs tuned properly and the rest are in a general EQ I made.

I keep the volume of the songs all at the same level as not to kill my ears when I listen to something I like loud and the song ends and then changes to something loud. (Had that happen a few times before)

*And my final question: What type of headphones and/or speakers do you have and what ones would you want?*

I have a pair of Razer Barracuda HP-1 Gaming Headphones 



> * Eight discrete drivers (six for mid-high frequency, two for sub-woofer)
> * Six-channel analog input
> * Individual volume controls: front, rear, center, bass and master
> * Detachable uni-directional noise-cancelling microphone
> ...


They're the best headphones I've ever used, I really -love- listening to music in 5.1, allows for a completely different experience, but sadly when I play most games the rear speakers sound a bit odd (when I open a game it actually changes the audio, while listening to music I can hear the change) and it just sucks so I keep it on stereo, I wish I could find a way to hotswap it for games or something but meh...

As for speakers I got a pair of generic logitech stereo ones, I wouldn't want to have any other headset, but I wouldn't mind a high quality 7.1 speaker setup. Purr purr!

Feel free to add more information! :3


----------



## Tails Fox (Dec 19, 2008)

I use iTunes, because I have an iPod classic and I love it. It has trouble burning CDs every now and then, but oh well.


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 19, 2008)

*What's your music player of choice, on your computer and why that one?*
On XP I use windows media player. It works, it's pretty quick for me and it's already on there, plus my parents will delete anything else. *makes note to get his own comp soon*
When I'm on parents laptop, I just play the music out of the music downloader I had to put on there for them.

*What's your preferred mobile music player of choice, and why?*
I like my Lyra MP3. Cost me $30 and it holds about 681 songs, and some pics and audiobooks for a total of 2 gigs. Not bad, but I think I'll upgrade soon to something with more gigs.

*Do you tweak your audio through the drivers or through the device/player? And do you have one setting or a different one for each song?*
No, I do not.

*And my final question: What type of headphones and/or speakers do you have and what ones would you want?*
I got the generic wal mart headphones.. they don't look the best but atleast they work. For speakers I have some Labtech ones.. not bad but you can't crank the music. I just want some better quality headphones and speakers.. I don't really know much about companies that make good stuff, I usually just buy whatever I think will work good.

As for volume depends on the song. Some songs were meant to play loud and some weren't. I usually have the volume at an enjoyable level.. so I can't hear people and they can't hear my music.


----------



## valkura (Dec 19, 2008)

*What's your music player of choice, on your computer and why that one?*
Winamp Lite because my computer is old and has 256MB of ram... plus I really don't pay attention to album art or anything that much anyway, I just minimize it ._.  

*What's your preferred mobile music player of choice, and why?*
My LG Muziq phone (for now, probably will change with new cell plan come Christmas) or the head unit in my car (which takes SD cards... I just use the 4gb microSD card I got with the phone and an SD adapter).

*Do you tweak your audio through the drivers or through the device/player? And do you have one setting or a different one for each song?*
I have the Jammix Enhancer in Winamp... and I did futz with the EQ a little.  Oh, and the soundcard is an Audigy 2 instead of using the onboard.  That's pretty much it.

*And my final question: What type of headphones and/or speakers do you have and what ones would you want?*
Headphones are Beyerdynamic DT231s, computer speakers are an old pair of $25 Logitech 2.1 speakers (I kinda miss running stuff through the bigass JBL woofers upstairs).  My car is stock except the head unit and the two 10" Bazooka subwoofers in the back in a ported enclosure.  What I'd like - some nice IEMs would be interesting to try, speakers worth more than... free, and maybe some Fi Qs or something in car...


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2008)

im using the KMPlayer on XP. its awesome, it plays EVERYTHING (you could try to open a vienesse schnitzel with it and it would play it).
my mobile player is my DS light. i have a flashcard for it with a musicplayer homebrew tool on it, works very well


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 19, 2008)

lowlow64 said:
			
		

> *What's your music player of choice, on your computer and why that one?*
> On XP I use windows media player. It works, it's pretty quick for me and it's already on there, plus my parents will delete anything else. *makes note to get his own comp soon*
> When I'm on parents laptop, I just play the music out of the music downloader I had to put on there for them.


Ah yes, I had parents that thought firefox was bad bad, now they're begging for me to come home and fix their computer, but Windows Media player isn't all that bad if you don't have a ton of music to manage.



			
				lowlow64 said:
			
		

> *What's your preferred mobile music player of choice, and why?*
> I like my Lyra MP3. Cost me $30 and it holds about 681 songs, and some pics and audiobooks for a total of 2 gigs. Not bad, but I think I'll upgrade soon to something with more gigs.


Might I suggest a Zune? :3 They're really quite neat.



			
				lowlow64 said:
			
		

> *Do you tweak your audio through the drivers or through the device/player? And do you have one setting or a different one for each song?*
> No, I do not.


You know you can make it osund a bizzillion-trillian-hexadillion times better with just a bit of tweak. Might be best to get your own computer, find a good site with information, and just tweak the settings using a few songs for reference. :3



			
				lowlow64 said:
			
		

> *And my final question: What type of headphones and/or speakers do you have and what ones would you want?*
> I got the generic wal mart headphones.. they don't look the best but atleast they work. For speakers I have some Labtech ones.. not bad but you can't crank the music. I just want some better quality headphones and speakers.. I don't really know much about companies that make good stuff, I usually just buy whatever I think will work good.
> 
> As for volume depends on the song. Some songs were meant to play loud and some weren't. I usually have the volume at an enjoyable level.. so I can't hear people and they can't hear my music.


Haha, I loved just nodding my head, listening to music on my iPod with people talking to me.

It's not really about the brands, though; sony makes some good stuff, but so does just about every company. You have to look at what they're giving you vs. the cost of the headphones/speakers. The best thing to do is you your trust internets, look up some headphones you think look nice and would fit well and feel nice, check the specs on what they are and compare them to others for best results. 

If you're going for bud (inner or outer ear) then it's not going to be a large difference and won't really matter.



			
				valkura said:
			
		

> *What's your music player of choice, on your computer and why that one?*
> Winamp Lite because my computer is old and has 256MB of ram... plus I really don't pay attention to album art or anything that much anyway, I just minimize it ._.


Ah, yeah winamp lite is very, well light. x3 Not bad, either.



			
				valkura said:
			
		

> *What's your preferred mobile music player of choice, and why?*
> My LG Muziq phone (for now, probably will change with new cell plan come Christmas) or the head unit in my car (which takes SD cards... I just use the 4gb microSD card I got with the phone and an SD adapter).


Mmm...never really tried phones, but I can see why that would be better for most people; portable and less.



			
				valkura said:
			
		

> *Do you tweak your audio through the drivers or through the device/player? And do you have one setting or a different one for each song?*
> I have the Jammix Enhancer in Winamp... and I did futz with the EQ a little.  Oh, and the soundcard is an Audigy 2 instead of using the onboard.  That's pretty much it.


Cool, cool; I have soundmax blackhawk and I use the EQ teak in that, I would like to get something a bit better but honestly, this is what came with my soundcard, and it allows for some very in-depth customization.



			
				valkura said:
			
		

> *And my final question: What type of headphones and/or speakers do you have and what ones would you want?*
> Headphones are Beyerdynamic DT231s, computer speakers are an old pair of $25 Logitech 2.1 speakers (I kinda miss running stuff through the bigass JBL woofers upstairs).  My car is stock except the head unit and the two 10" Bazooka subwoofers in the back in a ported enclosure.  What I'd like - some nice IEMs would be interesting to try, speakers worth more than... free, and maybe some Fi Qs or something in car...


Yeah that's one of the reason I love these headphones and having 5.1 one, the sub woofer is enabled in the headset when it's on 5.1, if I could enable the sub while on stereo I would be in heaven. Having the best of both worlds, music and gaming; not having the rear speakers sound odd. But I haven't figured out how, if I even can do that.

That extra bass is like going from VHS to blue-ray.


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 19, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Might I suggest a Zune? :3 They're really quite neat.


 
I was actually looking into those, maybe I'll see what I get for Christmas. I know I'm getting some money, so I'll either get a laptop or a Zune...



> You know you can make it osund a bizzillion-trillian-hexadillion times better with just a bit of tweak. Might be best to get your own computer, find a good site with information, and just tweak the settings using a few songs for reference. :3


 
Yeah, I've played around with the bass and stuff before and had way better sound.. I just a newer computer for myself and some interwebs.. 98 isn't good for me...




> It's not really about the brands, though; sony makes some good stuff, but so does just about every company. You have to look at what they're giving you vs. the cost of the headphones/speakers. The best thing to do is you your trust internets, look up some headphones you think look nice and would fit well and feel nice, check the specs on what they are and compare them to others for best results.
> 
> If you're going for bud (inner or outer ear) then it's not going to be a large difference and won't really matter.


 
I've been eyeing a pair of Skullcandy G.I. Headphones in Winter Camo as a local store has em on sale for $40 and I heard Skullcandy is pretty good. Getting kinda tired of the in ear bud styles.. hurts my ears


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 19, 2008)

lowlow64 said:
			
		

> I was actually looking into those, maybe I'll see what I get for Christmas. I know I'm getting some money, so I'll either get a laptop or a Zune...


Hmm, in that case I would say laptop, and save up for a Zune.



			
				lowlow64 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've played around with the bass and stuff before and had way better sound.. I just a newer computer for myself and some interwebs.. 98 isn't good for me...


Ew...x3



			
				lowlow64 said:
			
		

> I've been eyeing a pair of Skullcandy G.I. Headphones in Winter Camo as a local store has em on sale for $40 and I heard Skullcandy is pretty good. Getting kinda tired of the in ear bud styles.. hurts my ears


I'm hearing more and more good things about that brand, but honestly have never tried or used them myself so I can't really say good or bad myself.

I personally would suggest some sort of wireless sony headphones if you want portability and performance, I know a lot of sony stuff sounds amazing and makes your ears purr from comfort. But it's also expensive.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 19, 2008)

Winamp for the Shoutcast feature, at least I can listen to my fave music on SL or radio station since I sold my radio.


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 19, 2008)

Windows media player, it's simple it works and i have a walkman not a ipod so i don't need itunes.


----------



## Cearux (Dec 19, 2008)

I use Flstudio, becuase I like messing around with music.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 19, 2008)

On my computer I have iTunes. It comes with Mac, I like the interface, and I can buy music whenever I want. It covers all the basics for me.

Going mobile, I still use a portable CD player. I've been through 5 mp3 players. I'm done with them. I have well over 200 CDs, so when I go out, I pick out whatever I'm into at the moment and fill up my 12-disc wallet.

No, not really. If I'm in  the mood, I'll pump up the bass and switch to my rap/bristol sound collection. :/

Speaker-wise, I use the built-in ones that came with my iMac. They get the job done, and sound good to boot. I use a pair of rear-shelf Sony X-plod speakers in the auto, which sound real good, even without an auxiliary amp. And it's not like I crank it up anyway. The lack of interior gives it good acoustics. 
Headphone-wise, I use a pair of cheap off-brands. The sound is okay, but they are a bit uncomfortable and feel really flimsy. As soon as those go to crap, I'm going to get a better set. (Not too keen on brands) All I know is, I'm not buying earbuds. Those fuckers hurt.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 19, 2008)

Mine is Creative MediaSource 5 Player, and I use it because nothingelse works and because it's good


----------



## Takun (Dec 19, 2008)

Winamp because it's light weight, can play the most audio files out of any of the players, has plug ins, and looks the best.



NewfDraggie said:


> I personally would suggest some sort of wireless sony headphones if you want portability and performance, I know a lot of sony stuff sounds amazing and makes your ears purr from comfort. But it's also expensive.



I'm a huge music lover and I've heard nothing but bad things from other music enthusiasts.  They break too easy and have rather mediocre sound.  All in all they sound cheap and the price is way higher than just grabbing a $10 cheap pair from Walmart.  So get the really cheap ones for the same sound or save up for a nice expensive pair. $.02


----------



## eternal_flare (Dec 19, 2008)

mm, VLC media players for music. windowXP SP3.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 19, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Winamp because it's light weight, can play the most audio files out of any of the players, has plug ins, and looks the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a huge music lover and I've heard nothing but bad things from other music enthusiasts.  They break too easy and have rather mediocre sound.  All in all they sound cheap and the price is way higher than just grabbing a $10 cheap pair from Walmart.  So get the really cheap ones for the same sound or save up for a nice expensive pair. $.02



Naw, trust me Sony is quite a good brand. They are worth the price, though like I said it is pricey. No "music enthusiast" would suggest buds or any headphones $10....


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 19, 2008)

._.

I has an Ipod shuffle...

With a headset that has good bass...

I don't know specifics.

I would rather have a Zune.


----------



## Takun (Dec 19, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Naw, trust me Sony is quite a good brand. They are worth the price, though like I said it is pricey. No "music enthusiast" would suggest buds or any headphones $10....




No, they'd recommend a good brand.  I said if you want something under $40 for the same quality, just get a cheap pair from Walmart.


I doubt you want to pay $300 for headphones.  For quality vs price I've heard nothing but good things about SR60s, though as always you get what you pay for.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 19, 2008)

I use iTunes on Windows XP because it syncs my iPod and I have never even once had an issue with it.

Haters can suck my dick.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 19, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> No, they'd recommend a good brand.  I said if you want something under $40 for the same quality, just get a cheap pair from Walmart.
> 
> 
> I doubt you want to pay $300 for headphones.  For quality vs price I've heard nothing but good things about SR60s, though as always you get what you pay for.



I paid almost $200 for mine, but I'm talking about $80 for a good pair from Sony. And I can bet they will sound better than something else at the same price, or less.

Also, SR60's...uh...I don't like them, they're not comfortable, and they honestly don't sound good at all; they have little outside noise cancellation. They're alright, if you were purchasing a pair of headphones years ago but to me, I didn't like them. Simply, they weren't comfortable to wear.

I don't think you've actually tried any of these, but are just using google. the SR60's are not new, they're older headphones and were great, but now there's better ones for less or the same price.

Though if I had cash for something like that I know of a certain pair of headphones that beat mine out of the water, only thing is they're big...so I don't know if I would prefer those over what I have, besides the HP-1 that I have also has a mic, which I need. :3


----------



## net-cat (Dec 19, 2008)

Um. Totem, I think? Whatever the default on Ubuntu is. It works. WinAmp on Windows.

MP3 player is a SanDisk sansa e280 with Rockbox. (Mostly because I wanted a way to browse by files, rather than just by tags.)


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 19, 2008)

I've never tried totem... I just got amarok the moment I got to that stage of wanting music on linux. Even though I have ubuntu and I think that comes with it, I never even tried it. =P


----------



## Cearux (Dec 19, 2008)

As far as headphones go, I like Panasonic, the quality on their RP-HTX7 model works for me. Not only that, but I just like the way they look and feel.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 19, 2008)

Cearux said:


> As far as headphones go, I like Panasonic, the quality on their RP-HTX7 model works for me. Not only that, but I just like the way they look and feel.



Oh yeah, panasonic ones are great, in fact they're like better sounding sony ones. x3


----------



## Takun (Dec 19, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I paid almost $200 for mine, but I'm talking about $80 for a good pair from Sony. And I can bet they will sound better than something else at the same price, or less.
> 
> Also, SR60's...uh...I don't like them, they're not comfortable, and they honestly don't sound good at all; they have little outside noise cancellation. They're alright, if you were purchasing a pair of headphones years ago but to me, I didn't like them. Simply, they weren't comfortable to wear.
> 
> ...



No I don't know the cheap headphones and I never said they were new.  I just know I have my noise canceling headphones that I use for my guitar and everything else...though noise canceling be a double edged sword when out in the city >.>


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 19, 2008)

*What's your music player of choice, on your computer and why that one?* _Might also be best to include your Operating system too_
LastFM player and Rythmbox player using Linux.

*What's your preferred mobile music player of choice, and why?* _Might also be best to include how much music you have (filesize) because it is big factor_
If had a mobile player, it would be an 8gb Apple iPod Touch. I don't have many music files.

*Do you tweak your audio through the drivers or through the device/player? And do you have one setting or a different one for each song?* _As in EQ, sound, volume, etc._
I use the EQ on my receiver.

*And my final question: What type of headphones and/or speakers do you have and what ones would you want?*
My current setup is a pair of Infinity Primus 150s and a Sherwood receiver connected to my computer via a coaxial cable. I have a full 5.1 setup, but no space for it right now.
I'd love a pair of Senhauser headphones and some Bowers&Wilkins speakers, going to take me a while to get to that level though so i'm happy with what I have.


----------



## Aden (Dec 19, 2008)

*What's your music player of choice, on your computer and why that one?* _Might also be best to include your Operating system too_

Running iTunes on OS X because of my mp3 player and because I like bulk tagging and automatic file management, plus a lot of other little things.

*What's your preferred mobile music player of choice, and why?* _Might also be best to include how much music you have (filesize) because it is big factor_

8GB First-gen iPhone. Got it as a gift. Not _nearly_ big enough for my music (60 gigs and growing!), but I make due with swapping out albums at intervals.

*Do you tweak your audio through the drivers or through the device/player? And do you have one setting or a different one for each song?* _As in EQ, sound, volume, etc._

Can't do a custom EQ with the player, so I EQ the sound equipment instead. Computer EQ tuned to my room. I use a spectrum analyzer on my iPhone (recursive whoa) while looping pink noise for the fine touches when I'm tuning.

*And my final question: What type of headphones and/or speakers do you have and what ones would you want?*

Right now I have a pair of Sony MDR-V150s. I'd like a nice Sennheiser pair someday.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 20, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Running iTunes on OS X because of my mp3 player and because I like bulk tagging and automatic file management, plus a lot of other little things.


Yeah, that's something I wished winamp could do; it's not something I need but it was a very good feature.



			
				Aden said:
			
		

> 8GB First-gen iPhone. Got it as a gift. Not _nearly_ big enough for my music (60 gigs and growing!), but I make due with swapping out albums at intervals.


You know, you might be able to find a 80 or 120 gig ipod classing (5.5 gen, video I believe) very cheaply now.



			
				Aden said:
			
		

> Can't do a custom EQ with the player, so I EQ the sound equipment instead. Computer EQ tuned to my room. I use a spectrum analyzer on my iPhone (recursive whoa) while looping pink noise for the fine touches when I'm tuning.


iTunes has custom EQ, actually. In iTunes you can customize every single songs EQ, even on the iPod while mobile, another VERY cool feature.



			
				Aden said:
			
		

> Right now I have a pair of Sony MDR-V150s. I'd like a nice Sennheiser pair someday.


Not bad what you got now, but yeah I'm hearing a lot of good things about Sennheiser recently as well, I might have to do some audio scavenging around town to confirm this.


----------



## Aden (Dec 20, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> iTunes has custom EQ, actually. In iTunes you can customize every single songs EQ, even on the iPod while mobile, another VERY cool feature.



Oh, of course, that's what I used to tune for my room.   Saving up for some software that'll override the EQ of Core Audio itself, so I can have all my software optimized for my room. I'm glad iTunes has the 10-band, at least.

iPhone does not support custom EQs for songs or otherwise. :/  Believe me, Apple has heard a few words from me.


----------



## AethWolf (Dec 21, 2008)

*What's your music player of choice, on your computer and why that one? Might also be best to include your Operating system too*

iTunes on Vista, currently.  It works perfectly with my iPod and doesn't have alot of clutter on the interface.  I also rarely ever use any sort of playlist, preferring to merely leave it on shuffle while playing my entire library.  I'm stuck with Windows because my school's CS department is stuck up Microsoft's butt, and finding XP drivers for my laptop are a major pain, leaving me with Vista.


*What's your preferred mobile music player of choice, and why? Might also be best to include how much music you have (filesize) because it is big factor*

iPod.  I currently have a 30GB 5th gen.  I quite like the simplicity of the iPod interface and how much easier it is to manage the songs via iTunes than a file structure.

Not sure how much music I have in all, but it's more than that iPod can hold, probably 40-50GB

*Do you tweak your audio through the drivers or through the device/player? And do you have one setting or a different one for each song? As in EQ, sound, volume, etc.*

I don't usually tweak the audio.  I use the bass and treble sliders in my car, but that's about it.


*And my final question: What type of headphones and/or speakers do you have and what ones would you want?*

Sony MDR-V6 headphones for home and Sony MDR-710LP headphones for out and about.  I prefer the V6s, but the 710LPs are way easier to stash in a laptop bag/pocket/bag of holding.

I have a set of Logitech X-240 speakers for my consoles, and Logitech X-530 speakers for my desktop, which is, unfortunately, on loan at the moment, leaving me stuck with laptop speakers or my headphones.

As far as what I want, I'd like a nicer set of headphones for when I'm out and about.  Not that the ones I have are all that bad, it's just that I'd like to have ones that surround my ear better and block out more sound.  I'd like to get surround sound setup for my gaming/DVDs and an upgraded system for my PC.


----------



## Golse (Dec 21, 2008)

*What's your music player of choice, on your computer and why that one?* _Might also be best to include your Operating system too_

foobar2000, on Vista.  Light, nice clean interface, extremely customizable.  And I love the spectrogram & waveform views :3

*What's your preferred mobile music player of choice, and why?* _Might also be best to include how much music you have (filesize) because it is big factor_

I have a Zune... not necessarily "preferred"; I like it well enough but I've never used an iPod etc.  60GB library, +/-.

*Do you tweak your audio through the drivers or through the device/player? And do you have one setting or a different one for each song?* _As in EQ, sound, volume, etc._

Yup.  I have an all-purpose EQ to make up for my crappy laptop speakers.  I also use foobar's "Replay Gain" (volume adjustment) in by-album mode to counterbalance the "loudness war".

*And my final question: What type of headphones and/or speakers do you have and what ones would you want?*

Speakers are the ones built into my laptop.  Piddling bass response 
Headphones are made by Maxell, I don't know the model number, but they're the big ear-covering type.  They're collapsible and have a volume control in the wire, and do a good job both of blocking outside sound and keeping their own sound in (I don't like making other people listen to my music).  Can't complain.

A good set of exterior speakers might be nice, though I don't know a thing about them.  I'm more interested in a microphone, if anyone's actually reading this and has any recommendations...


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 21, 2008)

*What's your music player of choice, on your computer and why that one?* _Might also be best to include your Operating system too_

My music player of choice is Winamp Pro for Windows XP. I like it because it lets me add plug-ins that intensify the sound and give it more of that "surround sound" feel in my case. The only problem I have with it is when it continues to pop up the newest update (Winamp updates frequently, but most of the updates are rather insignificant).

*What's your preferred mobile music player of choice, and why?* _Might also be best to include how much music you have (filesize) because it is big factor_

I don't own any mobile music players but I will likely go for a Zune only because I really don't want to be a part of the whole iPod phenomenon. Plus, I'm not a fan of Apple's technical support. Third, I like Zune's compatability with Windows and other Windows-based devices.

*Do you tweak your audio through the drivers or through the device/player? And do you have one setting or a different one for each song?* _As in EQ, sound, volume, etc._

I tweak my audio using a cocktail of plug-ins from Winamp.

I keep my volume the same for my ear's sake.

*And my final question: What type of headphones and/or speakers do you have and what ones would you want?*

I use Soundblaster X-Fi Fatal1ty speakers and Behringer HPM1000 headphones (which also double as my recording headphones). I'm perfectly happy with what I have now.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 21, 2008)

AethWolf said:
			
		

> iTunes on Vista, currently.  It works perfectly with my iPod and doesn't have alot of clutter on the interface.  I also rarely ever use any sort of playlist, preferring to merely leave it on shuffle while playing my entire library.  I'm stuck with Windows because my school's CS department is stuck up Microsoft's butt, and finding XP drivers for my laptop are a major pain, leaving me with Vista.


Well iTunes isn't bad at all, the only thing I hate about it is bonjour and other things it pulls in with it, that are always on...taking up memorys.

Also, I prefer vista over any Operating System, Linux is good but can't do my gamin'. Don't be ashamed for using Vista, just because some people listen to people and think it's bad without actually trying it themselves.


			
				AethWolf said:
			
		

> iPod.  I currently have a 30GB 5th gen.  I quite like the simplicity of the iPod interface and how much easier it is to manage the songs via iTunes than a file structure.
> 
> Not sure how much music I have in all, but it's more than that iPod can hold, probably 40-50GB


Yeah, you might want to upgrade to something with a 80 or 120 gig hard drive, the 5.5 gen classics. But what you got there now is more than enough, I'm talking when you finally need a new one in a year or two. Might want to check out the Zunes then, too.


			
				AethWolf said:
			
		

> I don't usually tweak the audio.  I use the bass and treble sliders in my car, but that's about it.


Yeah that's normal, besides I know of very little cars that have more than that.


			
				AethWolf said:
			
		

> Sony MDR-V6 headphones for home and Sony MDR-710LP headphones for out and about.  I prefer the V6s, but the 710LPs are way easier to stash in a laptop bag/pocket/bag of holding.
> 
> I have a set of Logitech X-240 speakers for my consoles, and Logitech X-530 speakers for my desktop, which is, unfortunately, on loan at the moment, leaving me stuck with laptop speakers or my headphones.
> 
> As far as what I want, I'd like a nicer set of headphones for when I'm out and about.  Not that the ones I have are all that bad, it's just that I'd like to have ones that surround my ear better and block out more sound.  I'd like to get surround sound setup for my gaming/DVDs and an upgraded system for my PC.


Hmmm, not bad though; if you want something that block out sound I suggest inner-ear buds, but if you don't mind the bulk go for some nice headphones. Personally when I'm out and about I like being able to place my mp3 player and 'phones into my pocket easily.


			
				Alex Cross said:
			
		

> My music player of choice is Winamp Pro for Windows XP. I like it because it lets me add plug-ins that intensify the sound and give it more of that "surround sound" feel in my case. The only problem I have with it is when it continues to pop up the newest update (Winamp updates frequently, but most of the updates are rather insignificant).


Hmm, I haven't had it ask me for a update yet; and I've been using it for a while now. Maybe I got it set to manual, but meh I just installed the latest version there like three days ago when I swapped from x86 Vista to x64.

Winamp has always been a good boy to me. :3


			
				Alex Cross said:
			
		

> I don't own any mobile music players but I will likely go for a Zune only because I really don't want to be a part of the whole iPod phenomenon. Plus, I'm not a fan of Apple's technical support. Third, I like Zune's compatibility with Windows and other Windows-based devices.


Well I've never had to deal with Apples tech support before so I don't know what to say on that behalf, but tech support is generally crap anywhere, for anything; the iPods are sweet little devices, in my honest opinion the -best- thing Apple has or ever will create. The Zune is a better choice for most people, unless you are a die-hard fan of Apple, love the shiny aluminum plate, or use MacOS.


			
				Alex Cross said:
			
		

> I tweak my audio using a cocktail of plug-ins from Winamp.
> 
> I keep my volume the same for my ear's sake.


I know what you mean... @..@


			
				Alex Cross said:
			
		

> I use Soundblaster X-Fi Fatal1ty speakers and Behringer HPM1000 headphones (which also double as my recording headphones). I'm perfectly happy with what I have now.


X-fi huh... never tried them, how do they sound on say a scale of 1-10?


----------



## Takun (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll defend Apple tech support for the ipod.  Mine died about 6 months after I had it.  I went to their site, entered my serial number, they mailed me a box the next day, I mailed it to them free postage, and they mailed me back a fixed one.  Took about 10 days total I think?  Was a long time ago but I was surprised at the speed.


----------



## LoC (Dec 21, 2008)

*What's your music player of choice, on your computer and why that one?* _Might also be best to include your Operating system too_
iTunes on Windows XP. Mostly because of the iPod I got as a gift.

*What's your preferred mobile music player of choice, and why?* _Might also be best to include how much music you have (filesize) because it is big factor_
I've got a 20GB iPod. It's not enough for all my music though.

*Do you tweak your audio through the drivers or through the device/player? And do you have one setting or a different one for each song?* _As in EQ, sound, volume, etc._
I use my player to tweak. I don't really change the EQ for individual songs, but rather just change the equalizer if I feel it's necessary. (Most of the time, I'm happy with the Rock preset.)

*And my final question: What type of headphones and/or speakers do you have and what ones would you want?*
Creative SBS 5.1 speakers. (500 and ?? series) They're okay... But I can't really get a better set at the moment.


----------



## AethWolf (Dec 21, 2008)

> Also, I prefer vista over any Operating System, Linux is good but can't do my gamin'. Don't be ashamed for using Vista, just because some people listen to people and think it's bad without actually trying it themselves.
> [/qoute]
> 
> I much prefer XP.  With a 2.0GHz dual-core proc and 3GB of RAM, this laptop blazes with XP on it.  Vista just wastes way too much processor power and RAM in my opinion.  I think that an OS should use as little system resources as possible so apps have that much more to work with.
> ...


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 21, 2008)

AethWolf said:
			
		

> I much prefer XP.  With a 2.0GHz dual-core proc and 3GB of RAM, this laptop blazes with XP on it.  Vista just wastes way too much processor power and RAM in my opinion.  I think that an OS should use as little system resources as possible so apps have that much more to work with.[/qoute]
> Not to be rude or go off topic further, but Vista actually gets a good 30 FPS more in almost everything, Vista x64 seems to be getting a good 5-10 FPS more than x86 Vista; in some games such as Crysis and Far Cry 2 I'm getting up to 50 FPS more. If your computer can meet Vista's recommended hardware, it will purr.
> 
> But back on topic. :3
> ...


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 21, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Hmm, I haven't had it ask me for a update yet; and I've been using it for a while now. Maybe I got it set to manual, but meh I just installed the latest version there like three days ago when I swapped from x86 Vista to x64.



I changed the setting so that it doesn't alert me after every update. Durrrr... I should facepalm.



> Well I've never had to deal with Apples tech support before so I don't know what to say on that behalf, but tech support is generally crap anywhere, for anything; the iPods are sweet little devices, in my honest opinion the -best- thing Apple has or ever will create. The Zune is a better choice for most people, unless you are a die-hard fan of Apple, love the shiny aluminum plate, or use MacOS.



I like Apple, don't get me wrong, but I feel that if I get one, I'm really not comfortable with it. If it breaks, what can assure me (other than their uptight warranty plan) that it can be replaced? I read Takumi's post, but I've also heard of some horror stories. Some people even had to impersonate musician John Mayer to get their iPod fixed.



> X-fi huh... never tried them, how do they sound on say a scale of 1-10?



10. It would do it better justice if I bought newer speakers. Some day... some day...


----------



## xiath (Dec 22, 2008)

1: I just use windows media.

2: I love I pods and I think I may be getting a 120G for xm as but I only have a cheepo 1G right now.

3: I am too lazy to mess with things like that.

4: its sad.  my phones are more expensive then the player. they are Bose in ear headphones.  I got them for my birthday.


----------

